# Mom's Shepherds Pie  - Easy!!!



## RAYT721 (May 31, 2004)

*Mom’s Shepherd’s Pie* - Family Favorite

1-1/2 lbs. ground beef
1 can cream corn
1 can kernel corn, drained
Salt and pepper
Mashed potatoes

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.  Brown beef and drain.  Add cream corn to beef, when hot, fold in kernel corn.  Pour into a bake pan and top with mashed potatoes.  Dab small amount of butter on the potatoes.  Bake for about 20-25 minutes. Cuts easily into squares.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 2, 2004)

This sounds close to mine but I use mushroom soup with milk, sour cream and parmeasean cheese in place of the creamed corn.  I find using mixed veggies is excellent too.  Once it is all put together I like to top with grated cheese.  HUbby won't eat it any other way now.

Tanis


----------

